
About “Qt offering changes 2020” - RossBencina
https://valdyas.org/fading/software/about-qt-offering-changes-2020/
======
RossBencina
This is an excellent in-depth opinion piece on yesterday's Qt company
announcement by one of the developers of Krita. It discusses, among other
things, the inevitable forking of Qt 5.15 for an ongoing 5.xx open source
version.

